# Tomb Kings and Terrraclips



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

Decided to share some pictures of bits of my Tomb King army on the Modular Terraclips Terrain set. This is a large manor house with a plaza and bridge next to it. There is a very small sewer complex in the corner of the table from one guy who just WANTED to have me build something with it.

I've included a number of different styles to show off the models and the Terraclips. I've chosen to put the TK on the table in a way that shows how well stuff can work with Terraclips, not necessarily in a "legal" style formation.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

Enjoy


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

For the most part that looks like a good paint job on the models. Can't stand the bright blue bandages on the Tomb Guard though. It seems really, really out of place.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually like the blue on the Tomb Guard. The painting looks very detailed and the Warsphinx really stands out as a centerpiece. Good job


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

I personally liked the blue a lot. Blue's my favourite colour, and it stands out as a nice contrast to the white and gold.

I see why he wanted the sewer, for some reason it looks AWESOME. I'd love to game on that board, and send a couple guys in via the sewer just for fun. It'd make a brilliant Mordheim board.


----------

